# Anyone Doing Mondioring in VA?



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

Every time I check the USMA site for clubs in VA, I am disappointed. It looks like such a fun sport.

Are there any people doing mondioring in VA, but just haven't gotten to the level of a formal club yet? (Not holding my breath...poor Keith Jenkins can't even get a SchH club going in SW VA.)

leih


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think there are some starting ARF clubs there, check their website. Mondio has not really started up on the east coast yet. However, if you have a few people interested, start a club.

Mondio is not necessarily a first time success story type sport. It takes a while to get comfortable with training the exercises, and while it seems like it is going to be hard to train, it is not. That is the big thing with all the different scenarios that people I talk to bring up first.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

if you are near winchester, VA there is a french ring club starting up through ARF.

if you are closer to richmond and would be interested in starting up a french club under ARF pm me and ill send you my contact info.

i am trying to see if A: there is enough interested parties to start a club and more importanly, B: we can find enough experienced trainers to start a club that wont be just a bunch of green newbs. I dont even have my first working dog yet, but i find trakcing terribly tedious and boring and would love to train in FR instead of schutzhund. there are a couple schutzhund clubs close enough for me to make it to regularily but getting to and from winchester va a couple times a week to train is a logistical nightmare for me.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

So if you don't even have a dog what makes you think you won't like tracking?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> So if you don't even have a dog what makes you think you won't like tracking?



totally agree with Keith.

Tracking sucks if you're dog isn't a great tracker but tracking is fun when your dog really knows how to tracks. I find great enjoyment in tracking with my rottie. I continue to lay some of the most ****ed up tracks I can think of and he amazes me every time. Tracking is no fun with my Mali but everything else is.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i do have a dog, hes not a working bred dog. we have titled in agility, and obedience. we started work on tracking and its just not something i think i want to do. between finding a field to use a couple times a week and spending tons of time on it i just dont think its for me. that being said if i cant find some interest in forming a ring club around here i will have to train in schutzhund and learn to like tracking i guess.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

maybe we just suck at tracking and it will be more fun with another dog?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tracking blows, and gay Sch tracking which isn't really tracking at all blows even worse. Ooooo look my dog found some hotdogs. LOL


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Tracking blows, and gay Sch tracking which isn't really tracking at all blows even worse. Ooooo look my dog found some hotdogs. LOL


Perhaps if you actually could teach a dog to find it's own ass you wouldn't feel that way. Then again if you could you'd still have to pass.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't see you there, must of been hard for you knowing that your dog would run. Good thing there is tracking in Sch, along with empty field obedience, or your dog would fail all three. 

There you go again, acting like a douche. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcZEJ4K4a-c

Just in case you actually think your dog could come close. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Not my sport sparky. Wow!...OMFG that dog went through streamers! What a bad ass dog. Good to know that should you ever be faced with an adversary and they happen to be carrying streamers he's the go to dog.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Not my sport sparky. Wow!...OMFG that dog went through streamers! What a bad ass dog. Good to know that should you ever be faced with an adversary and they happen to be carrying streamers he's the go to dog.


 
Hey! Streamers can be pretty intimidating. Exhibit A: 














That said, I will buy/mail Jeff the Nick Nolte/Schutzhund is Gay shirt I made in his honor if he *promises* to wear it(unhidden by any vests) at his next trial.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Unlike your dog, which would probably not get a bite. LOL The other thing I thought it would be fun to comment on is how you are so insecure you rely on a dog for your protection. Luckily, I do not have this affliction, just as I am not afflicted by gay schutzhund, in which they practice the wxact routine over and over and Keiths dog STILL probably curs and slows to a stop. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

So sad, poor Keith is afraid. Lets everyone hug him and watch him squirm uncomfortably, as he was not socialized as a child.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

James, you can come out of the closet, it is ok. You seem to trend towards man wearing women's clothing. Or at least have access to an uncomfortable amount of pics of them.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> James, you can come out of the closet, it is ok. You seem to trend towards man wearing women's clothing. Or at least have access to an uncomfortable amount of pics of them.













I did...they sent me back!






*edit* wait, is this my first Jeff zinger? I think it is. Yes!! Been waiting awhile...was beginning to think you didn't like me or something! LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you are a mo then. Sorry I thought you were still in the closet.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you are a *moran *then. Sorry I thought you were still in the closet.


Fixed. 





But no, not gay. Just trend toward tasteless humor from time to time. Sometimes it hits, sometimes not.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Let me know when it hits for you. No need to fix the Mo if you are out.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

so i guess there's no mondio clubs in VA then?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris, looks like we are going to start one in Ga. I have no clue if there is one in Va.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many people do you have ?? You can start your own with just a couple more.


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

chris haynie said:


> that being said if i cant find some interest in forming a ring club around here i will have to train in schutzhund and learn to like tracking i guess.


Talk to Armin. You live less than an hour from one of the best trainers in the country, and dispite the misconception that he only does SchH, he's got tons of experience outside of SchH. Get your dog and get committed to training. I'm pretty sure you could get another person or two from the existing club to join you in training ring. JMO.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

John Haudenshield said:


> Talk to Armin. You live less than an hour from one of the best trainers in the country, and dispite the misconception that he only does SchH, he's got tons of experience outside of SchH. Get your dog and get committed to training. I'm pretty sure you could get another person or two from the existing club to join you in training ring. JMO.


I'll second the recommendation of Armin Winkler. He worked two of my Dobermanns on a bite suit jacket and is one of the best decoys I know, on bite placement work. I don't recall him doing much leg bite work though.


----------

